# I guess you can call it a build



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You will have yer hands full for awhile with all of those new Mods . Good Luck . 

Love those MSR 095 's .


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds great, I ordered my zzp intercooler couple of days ago, excited to get it in! Let me know how your build goes and good luck!


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

****, I like those rims man!!


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

I had a family gathering this evening but was able to finish up everything but the trunk lid. I got a little carried away trying to get everything back together before I went to sleep and forgot to snap a few more pictures. But here is the finished product. 

I checked my zzp order earlier, it shipped out last night at 8:46 and came into the main hub in at Louis which is only 15 miles from my house at 9:06. Not bad at all. I'm actually fairly impressed but the shipping was nearly 60 dollars for only a 16 pound ship weight. Unfortunately UPS won't let me pick it up unless at least one attempt to deliver has been made. Tomorrow I'll have the full turbo back off and waiting for the parts, most likely be on Monday night. Also the trunk lid will be done tomorrow


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Where did you order the hood struts from? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

the struts are just from ebay. they give you a fully compressed length and a fully extended length along with the weight they can support. I came across a few guys that had it done and they used a longer strut only on the passenger side, it looks good im just worried that over time the hood with start to warp which I would like to stay away from. My plan is to by some L brackets and sandblast them at my work and paint them a satin or flat black and mount them on the factory strut tower. The objective for my engine bay is to make everything seem as if it was a factory option. should look something like this auto mirror accessories Picture - More Detailed Picture about Free Shipping! Chevrolet Cruze Front Cover Supporting, engine bay bonnet hydraulic rod hood lift, auto accessories Picture in Drive Elements from 9-moon Car Shopping Mall.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

Well my zzp order came in. Got it all out of the box. Overall I'm not very impressed. I wish I would have just made the pillar and exhaust parts myself. Welds are decent, their version 2 pillar (the perfect version) has defects and it's covered in dirt smudges. o2 housing has a reduction that really shouldn't be there as there is no reason it has to be reduced. How quickly I received the order was what I'm most happy about.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Do you have an exhaust? I'm curious as to how the catless midpipe will sound, as far as rasp is concerned. I have the catted one now but I had the catless when I had my straight pipe and it was horribly raspy so I got the catted instead. Now I have a Borla system of much higher quality and I often wonder how'd it sound if I went back to the catless midpipe.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

Not to sure if I'll even put it on. I might sell it. I will no longer purchase a zzp product. Between dirt smudges in the pillar nothing lines up. And the top clip is not made the right way. Finding this one once all my wires are ran and the pillar is in and almost all the way clipped in and can't figure out why it won't fully go in made it frustrating. I still have to wire them up to work. But here's the finished product. 









As as far as exhaust goes I'll be making my own catback for sure. Most likely will be using a hushpower muffler


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

sumhinbrutal said:


> Not to sure if I'll even put it on. I might sell it. I will no longer purchase a zzp product. Between dirt smudges in the pillar nothing lines up. And the top clip is not made the right way. Finding this one once all my wires are ran and the pillar is in and almost all the way clipped in and can't figure out why it won't fully go in made it frustrating. I still have to wire them up to work. But here's the finished product.
> 
> View attachment 69057
> 
> ...


I can understand you on that one. My pillar didn't fit right at all. In the end I had to rig it to leave it installed. They had never heard of it before though, hmm.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ i ordered version 1 of the pods and it seems good (smudges speaking) 
still havent had time to install but that will be the next mod i complete.
its a bummer to hear you are not fully satisfied with ZZPs product ive never had a problem with them...but you should let them know for sure. goodluck.


----------



## sumhinbrutal (Dec 26, 2013)

So I've finely got ahold of zzp. They believe I recived the version one and want me to buy the version two and they'll pay for shipping this time. And once I return the one I have now they'll refund my money. I've built plenty of cars and even more motors. I've delt with tons of companies. Never have I had to pay up front, or at all for a companies mistake. This is the last car I built. 2003 srt4 converted to to an 04/05 car and fully built. Stock long block made 448whp and 452wtq. Built motor was setup for 700+. This is the kind of quality work that I do


----------



## Yoshi1904 (Aug 27, 2013)

**** awesome car love what you have done with it, cant wait to se whats next


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

sumhinbrutal said:


> 2003 srt4 converted to to an 04/05 car and fully built.


Converted to an 04/05... LSD and bigger injectors?

Is that what you are referring to? I used to own an 04 bought it new off the showroom floor.


----------

